# Why is this forum so...dead?



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

Just like the title says: why so dead? I hear crickets and see tumbleweeds every time I visit this site; it has potential, but there are like months of lapsing (sometimes) before a new response to a thread even comes about. :buttkick:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

TitanCi said:


> Just like the title says: why so dead? I hear crickets and see tumbleweeds every time I visit this site; it has potential, but there are like months of lapsing (sometimes) before a new response to a thread even comes about. :buttkick:


Wow...58 posts... since April. Are you that concerned with post count that you don't read all the GREAT information that's already here? There will naturally be valley's and peak's to any forum. It's also summer, when people go outside and stuff, and do the things we talk about doing during the winter. Most forums are busier during the winter months.

There's a lot of great information here, just read, post when you have something to add or a question to ask. It'll get there. If you're expecting idle banter from an internet forum... play WOW.

Zhur


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

+1

We could keep answering the same questions over and over..that might help


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, according to your posting stats you only posted a total of..............................................................................................................................................................................................wait for it...

..................................................

wait for it.......................................
.

......................

A total of *4*! Yep, a total of 4 post in the month of June. So, you tell me.... Why is this forum kinda slow at times? Although, it's 2:18am and there is a total of 884 members and guest lurking around the forum gathering information. Might not be posting alot... but definitely soaking up bandwidth. How do I know this... Because I'm paying for it.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

The hell? Did I hit a sensitive spot? Did I offend someone? How can my honest question be interpreted in such a negative manner? Man, should I even second guess my question? I come to this forum every few days. I recall saying it has potential (as in more interactive)? Take for example this: I come into the Bersa forum looking to read reviews on a pistol and the last thread (re: pistol reviewof the 9UC) was from the end of June: 47 views, and no responses. Not even a 'hey, thanks for the report!' So I get to thinking: man, where is everyone? how come no one's interacting? * I've learned a great deal searching this forum*, but it's weird that there's not much interaction; perhaps I'm not lurking all the other sub-categories of this forum. What's up with the sarcasm? My question was an honest one. But who cares: keep the sarcastic comments coming...I'm sure it won't stop for at least a few more posts; and geeze, seriously: was my question THAT bad? I haven't said one bad thing about this forum, but I get hit with sarcasm.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

TitanCi said:


> The hell? Did I hit a sensitive spot? Did I offend someone? How can my honest question be interpreted in such a negative manner? Man, should I even second guess my question? I come to this forum every few days. I recall saying it has potential (as in more interactive)? Take for example this: I come into the Bersa forum looking to read reviews on a pistol and the last thread (re: pistol reviewof the 9UC) was from the end of June: 47 views, and no responses. Not even a 'hey, thanks for the report!' So I get to thinking: man, where is everyone? how come no one's interacting? * I've learned a great deal searching this forum*, but it's weird that there's not much interaction; perhaps I'm not lurking all the other sub-categories of this forum. What's up with the sarcasm? My question was an honest one. But who cares: keep the sarcastic comments coming...I'm sure it won't stop for at least a few more posts; and geeze, seriously: was my question THAT bad? I haven't said one bad thing about this forum, but I get hit with sarcasm.


Well, your question was kinda like "WTF..." and since you don't post much, it was also kinda hypocritical don't ya think...? just an observation... but when someones raises the question that there isn't much interaction at times, even when the person doesn't interact much himself... well, expect others to reply WTF as well. I'm just sayin'.... :watching:

This forum has only been around for 3 years... with over 169,008 posted comments and over 18,000 threads. There's a little interacting going on. It's summer man, go outside and enjoy the sun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TitanCi said:


> Just like the title says: why so dead? I hear crickets and see tumbleweeds every time I visit this site; it has potential, but there are like months of lapsing (sometimes) before a new response to a thread even comes about. :buttkick:


Dead? What do you want, 1000 new posts a day? People are on vacation. They have guests. Kids are out of school. Let's not forget the economy still sucks and a lot of people don't have spare cash to buy new guns or shoot every day to provide range reports. Then there's the fact that people read but don't waste their time posting if they have nothing else to say but "+1" or something along those lines. Then you need to look at what sub-forum you're in. Nothing against Bersa, but it's definitley not one of the most popular brands owned among the members here, therefore there's not going to be a whole lot of views and replies. Lots of people only read the sub-forums of guns they own or have an interest in. Speaking as someone on the admin side of things here, trust me when I say there is plenty going on and this site is doing very well.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

look at the topics, there is your answer


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> Then you need to look at what sub-forum you're in. Nothing against Bersa, but it's definitley not one of the most popular brands owned among the members here, therefore there's not going to be a whole lot of views and replies. Lots of people only read the sub-forums of guns they own or have an interest in. Speaking as someone on the admin side of things here, trust me when I say there is plenty going on and this site is doing very well.


I think this is your answer. If you are just looking in 1 sub-forum, then it is going to appear dead. This is not different from many other forums.

There have been 26 posts since midnight and they are all spread out over different sub-forums. I wouldn't call that dead. I'm a member on many forums (so many I've lost track) and I can point you to several that have been around longer than this one that have less posts per day.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

well, if my post was offensive (still) then I apologize; if I wanted to talk mad sh!t about this forum, I would have. I simply wanted to know why it was so "quiet" on this forum. that's all. perhaps I should have said quiet vs dead. thank you to the admins that didn't break my balls for asking. regardless, i'll still be checking the forum every few days.

btw, thanks for not kicking me off


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmmm, kind of a rude question or at least the way it was phrased and thus the response.

I post on topics that interest me or were I can maybe help someone if I know about their issue or get some help myself by asking a question. Conversely if I don't know what I'm talking about (more often than not) I try and keep out of it so as not to give someone bad advise. Doesn't mean I'm not watching, reading and learning. Just not contributing if I have nothing of value to contribute. Lot of catagories here. One of the interesting things is you can't predict whats going to get a lot of traffic from one week to the next. I think that keeps it fresh and interesting not to mention the volumes of great stuff already available in the archives.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Dead? While I'm typing there are 584 browsing! I visit here several times a day, mainly because I'm new, and trying to learn all I can as fast as I can. Been here a month or so, and learned more in that time than years at other forums. If you find the right one's, depending on your interests, that's the way it should be. 

Read the guidelines, tread lightly until you're somewhat experienced within the forum, enjoy. 

Good day.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Then there's the fact that people read but don't waste their time posting if they have nothing else to say but "+1" or something along those lines.


+1

:smt033:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> +1
> 
> :smt033:anim_lol:


With the exception of Beefy.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> With the exception of Beefy.


:anim_lol::smt023

I think everything has been covered here. I don't think it's "dead" at all, especially with the number of people constantly browsing the site. This site stays exciting to me.....especially if you follow Todd the "Crusher" around.....:numbchuck::watching:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

What I find refreshing about this froum is it's complete lack of Trollage and, interweb dweebery seeing constant "look at meeee!" instant gratification and group-huggery. 

It's mellow, informative and secure in itself. 

Much like those that carry.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

clanger said:


> What I find refreshing about this froum is it's complete lack of Trollage and, interweb dweebery seeing constant "look at meeee!" instant gratification and group-huggery.
> 
> It's mellow, informative and secure in itself.
> 
> Much like those that carry.


This is an excellent observation. :smt023

Due to the admins here, the trolling doesn't last long when it does arrive, which isn't very often. I agree completely. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TitanCi said:


> well, if my post was offensive (still) then I apologize; if I wanted to talk mad sh!t about this forum, I would have. I simply wanted to know why it was so "quiet" on this forum. that's all. perhaps I should have said quiet vs dead. thank you to the admins that didn't break my balls for asking. regardless, i'll still be checking the forum every few days.
> btw, thanks for not kicking me off


Do you know to click on "New Posts," immediately upon entering the forum?
Doing this will present to you _everything_ that has recently been posted, regardless of in which area or thread, or by whom.
You may find more interesting items, and more learning opportunities, in areas you would not otherwise think to visit.
Try it and see...


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I was out running .45 down range, so I'd have something to talk about all winter! What about you?!:mrgreen:


...and I picked up a new Sig.... damn, now back where I started- broke!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> especially if you follow Todd the "Crusher" around.....:numbchuck::watching:


You're not some sort of stalker, are you?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Do you know to click on "New Posts," immediately upon entering the forum?
> Doing this will present to you _everything_ that has recently been posted, regardless of in which area or thread, or by whom.
> You may find more interesting items, and more learning opportunities, in areas you would not otherwise think to visit.
> Try it and see...


Good post, Steve! Exactly what I was thinking he should do.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> You're not some sort of stalker, are you?


Ummm...nope...not me....never....:mrgreen::watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Those aren't Crickets the boy is hearing they are my joints. Sometimes us old folk do take a while to post replies with naps and all but occasionaly we do get er dun. 

If he is patient though he just might learn a thing or 3 all in due time.

Dang, I feel another nap coming on.

Enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

It's summer...



W


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Caught this thread just before going to bed.

If you ask me, impersonal complacency, trolling, and general idiocy is simply not tolerated here. I also peruse other forums and I can tell you in my two-ish years being here, this is by far the most friendly and least chest-pounding handgun forum on the internet. There's also an incredible lack of CRAP. Who wants to wade through crap? Not me.

The site is not perfect, and I think it is foolish for anyone to assume everything you're going to want to know about handguns can be found here...but this is by far the EASIEST place to get some quick tips and recommendations from people who have a passion for it. I am not ashamed to say some of the most courteous and respectable people I've had the pleasure of meeting where right here on this site. This makes occasional spurs of inactivity tolerable, and in some cases, appreciated.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> Those aren't Crickets the boy is hearing they are my joints. Sometimes us old folk do take a while to post replies with naps and all but occasionaly we do get er dun.
> 
> If he is patient though he just might learn a thing or 3 all in due time.
> 
> ...


Naps are good...and contageous.

Gonna take my clickity joints on over to the sofa for an eye-lid crack inspection session. :smt033

zzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

